
Running Arch Linux on the Lenovo Yoga 910 - sirspudd
http://chaos-reins.com/2016-11-14-arch-yoga-910/
======
saghm
> Function keys are inverted by default and I have not established how to flip
> that at a system wide level

Not sure about this specific Lenovo laptop, but if anyone else is having a
similar issue on a Lenovo, I'd suggest checking the BIOS settings; my Ideapad
700 had a setting there called something like "legacy function keys", which
made the function keys act like function keys by default (and required using
the "Fn" modifier key in combination with a function key to change the
backlight, volume, etc.)

